# Arethusa



## Bugler 210 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi all, Looking for ex TS Arethusa peeps from 1964-1966. I was 210 leading bugler Paul Griffith, does anyone remember or just chat about the Times.


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

Welcome Paul from another Old'Un.


----------



## seaace (Feb 3, 2012)

*Rickwood 44*

Hi mate.
I think I remember you as I joined and left roughly at the same times.
Was forwarded to Ganges.
Do you remember Verdi and his pal 'the fan belt'?
Hope your keeping well.
Regards
Chris


----------

